# Canada....gun problem still exists...



## 2aguy (Jul 31, 2019)

How do they have gang shootings when they have extreme gun control?

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/northeast-calgary-gangs-shootings-drugs-1.5222824

Citywide there have been 53 shooting incidents in total so far in 2019, according to police.
------
As well as the four killings, there have been bullets shot into homes as warnings and people shot and injured outside homes in other violent incidents, including a shooting outside a popular northeast music venue.


----------



## miketx (Jul 31, 2019)

Because gun control works great!!!!


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 31, 2019)

miketx said:


> Because gun control works great!!!!




You know.....when these gun control countries lose control......what are they going to say?


----------



## Taz (Jul 31, 2019)

Canada is much safer than the US, it’s not even close.


----------



## miketx (Jul 31, 2019)

2aguy said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Because gun control works great!!!!
> ...


The USA is responsible because racist white supremacists are importing guns into these otherwise peaceful countries.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 31, 2019)

Please....please

Can we have Canada’s murder rate?


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 31, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Please....please
> 
> Can we have Canada’s murder rate?




What has that got to do with normal people owning guns.  Criminals in Canada can get guns, and they are the ones who shoot each other......Their criminals, to this point, haven't been murdering each other as much as American criminals do.  you are mixing up two very different things.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


>


Isnt there a graphic which illustrates the issue more clearly ?


----------



## miketx (Aug 1, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yeah, 

Canadians.






Americans.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


>




Yes.....and you miss the "increasing" part of the equation.....Canada used to have intact families and a homogenous society.....they have used welfare to create fatherless males and imported foreign males who do not believe in Western, Canadian values......


----------



## Dragonlady (May 12, 2022)

miketx said:


> The USA is responsible because racist white supremacists are importing guns into these otherwise peaceful countries.



Half of all of the illegal guns in Canada, come from the USA.


----------



## miketx (May 12, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Half of all of the illegal guns in Canada, come from the USA.


Good, bomb canada.


----------



## 2aguy (May 12, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Half of all of the illegal guns in Canada, come from the USA.




And?   They have gun control laws in Canada...you morons keep telling us this.  If they have gun control laws in Canada, then their criminals shouldn't be able to get guns...since it is illegal for criminals in Canada to have guns.....

Right?


----------



## rightwinger (May 12, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yes.....and you miss the "increasing" part of the equation.....Canada used to have intact families and a homogenous society.....they have used welfare to create fatherless males and imported foreign males who do not believe in Western, Canadian values......


Canada is seeing too many guns
They are paying a price


----------



## 2aguy (May 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Canada is seeing too many guns
> They are paying a price




Not true...they have gun control...they shouldn't have any problem at all...


----------



## Dragonlady (May 12, 2022)

2aguy said:


> And?   They have gun control laws in Canada...you morons keep telling us this.  If they have gun control laws in Canada, then their criminals shouldn't be able to get guns...since it is illegal for criminals in Canada to have guns.....
> 
> Right?



Are you pretending to be this stupid???? It’s hard to believe anyone is as incapable of reasoning out the answer as you appear to be. 

You seem to believe that gun control eliminates or is supposed to eliminate all illegal guns and gun crime. How could you be this stupid?  Have murder laws ended murder????

Gun control laws substantially reduce gun crime, shootings, and murder. Toronto, a City of 2.9 million people had 84 murders last year. The second highest on record. Chicago, a city of 2.4 million people, had 836. 

We don’t have 1000 children dying by gun violence every year because few homes have guns.  The murder rate for the whole nation is lower than most major cities in the USA. 









						Number of homicides by shooting in Canada  | Statista
					

This statistic shows the total number of homicides by shooting in Canada from 2004 to 2021.




					www.statista.com


----------



## miketx (May 12, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Have murder laws ended murder????


Then like all leftist stupids, pass another murder law. Or 3 or 7 murder laws. That's how you fools work.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 12, 2022)

miketx said:


> Then like all leftist stupids, pass another murder law. Or 3 or 7 murder laws. That's how you fools work.



No it’s not how anyone works.


----------



## miketx (May 12, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> No it’s not how anyone works.


Lol, that's what demoscat idiots have done for the last 85 years with gun laws. Why do you vermin lie about everything?


----------



## 2aguy (May 12, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Are you pretending to be this stupid???? It’s hard to believe anyone is as incapable of reasoning out the answer as you appear to be.
> 
> You seem to believe that gun control eliminates or is supposed to eliminate all illegal guns and gun crime. How could you be this stupid?  Have murder laws ended murder????
> 
> ...




Gun control laws do not lower gun crime rates.....thinking that is just stupid.  Toronto had fewer gun murders before, with gun control laws, now they have more gun murders, with gun control laws....criminals determine the number of gun murders.   

Your mistake is thinking that criminals will always behave the same way, hence you think gun control works...as your increasing gun crime shows, it doesn't work.


----------



## 2aguy (May 12, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Are you pretending to be this stupid???? It’s hard to believe anyone is as incapable of reasoning out the answer as you appear to be.
> 
> You seem to believe that gun control eliminates or is supposed to eliminate all illegal guns and gun crime. How could you be this stupid?  Have murder laws ended murder????
> 
> ...




Your link is showing gun murder going up......thanks.


----------

